# Cool Retic Pic!



## Gilleni (Mar 16, 2006)

Found this pic on a USA forum, its a purple phase retic..


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 16, 2006)

think you find its a lavender retic


----------



## Spike14 (Mar 16, 2006)

i think youll find im going to move to usa now lol


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 16, 2006)

No, The owner called it a purple phase, they aslo had lavenders, but they were no where near as purple..

Others on the forum seemed to recognise it as a purple phase too..


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2006)

Whatever you call it, it looks fantastic, even through my colour-blind eyes!


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 16, 2006)

WTF.....that is HOT


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 16, 2006)

Knew you'd like it mate.. apparently they go for $3000 US


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh my God my favourite python just got even more beautiful. Yes the lavendar retics are quite pale compared to that.


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 16, 2006)

they look GREAT (bloody americans get all the good snakes )


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

Got to play with a 7 metre retic as well as a 5 metre Tiger phase retic when I was home. Or did they play with me, thats the question. Might have a pic here somewhere. Awesome snakes, they command respect though and one wrong move could end in disaster. Beautiful animal though.


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

THE most beautiful python, just the plain old normal phase are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

What a stunner :shock:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 16, 2006)

funny how the leaves are blue anf the tree trunk is purple.
The colour has been enhanced.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2006)

peterescue said:


> funny how the leaves are blue anf the tree trunk is purple.
> The colour has been enhanced.



Well spotted!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 16, 2006)

Its lovely.


----------



## redline (Mar 16, 2006)

This is y we like snakes.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 16, 2006)

redline said:


> This is y we like snakes.



why?,because we can manipulate photographs and make false representations.


----------



## lutzd (Mar 16, 2006)

*Manipulation*

Why Peter, I'm shocked! How could you be so cynical! Next thing you'll be saying that I faked the pic of my green-phase olive python! :shock: :?


----------



## pugsly (Mar 16, 2006)

Well spotted Pete! Still a awesoem snake though..

And Lutdzy how much they going for these days $50,000? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 16, 2006)

peterescue said:


> funny how the leaves are blue anf the tree trunk is purple.
> The colour has been enhanced.



HA HA HA im glad someone else noticed that, ive taken pics before where the colour is more intense in the pic because of the flash, the blue/purple spectrum in the colour seems to be the most likley to be enhanced, prob because the flash is high in that spectrum too.
Another trick that ive know some people use is to put the appropriate colour filter over the lense to intensify the colours.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 16, 2006)

Never seen such a gorgeous snake, lucky you getting to see one in real life and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the photo was posted on an American forum, Gilleni hasn't seen the snake or if he has he's keeping it very quiet. :lol: 



Snake_Girl said:


> Never seen such a gorgeous snake, lucky you getting to see one in real life and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 16, 2006)

Now someone try to tell me that isn't the hottest looking snake you have ever seen


----------



## peterescue (Mar 16, 2006)

That isnt the hottest looking snake Ive ever seen.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 17, 2006)

lol me either, is awesome looking but I have seen better, the albino BHP is my No.1


----------



## thals (Mar 17, 2006)

lol whether the pics colours have been manipulated or not, retics are totally awesome looking snakes nonetheless, particularly that specimen in the pic


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

I can't, I would be lying and my mum told me never to lie. 



cwarren72 said:


> Now someone try to tell me that isn't the hottest looking snake you have ever seen


----------



## peterescue (Mar 17, 2006)

What a load of garbage, someone posts an enhanced pic of a snake and its the hottest thing on the planet. Its an ordinary looking snake with a poor patterning that had to be doctored to make it look good. Glad none of you lot are doing any buying for me. The paint would probably still be wet while your handing over the money.
Lets face it, its a snake, its exotic, its different so everyone wets ther pants.


----------



## pugsly (Mar 17, 2006)

You trying to start trouble again Pete! LOL

But your right though, I would just have it cause it gets massive and I like big snakes, not because it was dipped into a paint can..


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 17, 2006)

enhanced or not.....i would take that over a GTP any day of the week.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

I think what we need to remember here is that yes it has been maybe brightened up a little but no more than many Jungles when they are photographed, it doesn't detract from the beauty of the snake. Having seen lavender Retics it's not far from the truth anyway.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 17, 2006)

The bloody tree trunk is purple, "brightened up a bit" Move over, and you never had a mullet either i bet.
Intensified is more the word I'd use. Then again gullible is another I'd bandy about quite freely as well.
Dave, I think yours is going into shed.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2006)

Why wait for mutations? Play around with photoshop and you have a new morph! :lol:


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

Not quite sure why you have got so worked up about it, it's just a beautiful snake, enjoy.  



peterescue said:


> The bloody tree trunk is purple, "brightened up a bit" Move over, and you never had a mullet either i bet.
> Intensified is more the word I'd use. Then again gullible is another I'd bandy about quite freely as well.
> Dave, I think yours is going into shed.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 17, 2006)

Im not worked up Boa, far from it, it was just a casual observation. If you dont tyhink its in shed thats fine, I appreciate your opinion.(right, after the photoshopped retic fiasco I'd trsut his opinion)(hey how come my thoughts are appearing on the screen)(jeez i hope that doesnt happen to often)(ooh! theres that attractive woman from, oh think of other things, bananas, no, cucumbers, no melons no no no. ......................................................................

Seriously Boa, I couldn't give a rats in reality, I just find it odd that people would say something is wonderful when it is clearly not a true representation of the animal. It is not even close. It leaves me thinking they , a/ are naive and gullible, b/ have no idea what they are talking about c/ are stirring the pot. 
Sure it may be a nice snake, but I cant really tell because the photo has been tampered with. To that end its a poor photo of any old captive bred retic.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree, my comments were based on the fact that I knew such snakes existed and knew that they didn't need to be enhanced. Just to show what a beautiful snake they are here is another.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Im with you Boa.....fav python by far


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

There is just something about Retics, it was the first python I ever had and has always remained my favourite. There is something about the wonderful bold patterns and amazing orange eyes, although they aren't all orange.


----------



## ad (Mar 17, 2006)

hmmm, ok to photoshop?
how far exactly is 'not far from the truth'?



boa said:


> I think what we need to remember here is that yes it has been maybe brightened up a little but no more than many Jungles when they are photographed, it doesn't detract from the beauty of the snake. Having seen lavender Retics it's not far from the truth anyway.







Gilleni said:


> No, The owner called it a purple phase, they aslo had lavenders, but they were no where near as purple..
> 
> Others on the forum seemed to recognise it as a purple phase too..





boa said:


> Oh my God my favourite python just got even more beautiful. Yes the lavendar retics are quite pale compared to that.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 17, 2006)

I must be colour blind, because the tree sure doesn't look purple to me, and neither do the leaves. The leaves look like a plant I've seen that has green leaves that go a dark 'purple beetrooty' kind of colour. I can't think of its name right now- but I've seen it before.

But I still can't see the purple trunk.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

As I said if anything at all it might have been brightened up a little but that's all, you can see from the photo I posted that they really are purple. I must admit it doesn't look purple to me either, maybe it is our monitors :lol: 



AntaresiaLady said:


> I must be colour blind, because the tree sure doesn't look purple to me, and neither do the leaves. The leaves look like a plant I've seen that has green leaves that go a dark 'purple beetrooty' kind of colour. I can't think of its name right now- but I've seen it before.
> 
> But I still can't see the purple trunk.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

Absolutely, when I start producing ugly mongrel crosses I'm not going to bother with the messy time consuming selective breeding I am just going to photoshop them all and make up nice new names for them all. People can just order any colour they like and I will make it in my laboratory 8) 



ad said:


> hmmm, ok to photoshop?
> how far exactly is 'not far from the truth'?


----------



## ad (Mar 17, 2006)

sounds 'not far from the truth' boa.


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

That was as you know a joke but I do think it's important to tell people the truth don't you ? :wink:


----------



## Dicco (Mar 17, 2006)

May I point out there is also some bright orange on some of the leaves  , and hottest snake I've ever seen? Nah


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 17, 2006)

*.*

Enhanced or not, I still want one


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

Of course you can point that out. :lol: 
Nina, that is a beautiful animal.



Dicco said:


> May I point out there is also some bright orange on some of the leaves  , and hottest snake I've ever seen? Nah


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 17, 2006)

might be hard pressed finding a place that sells frozen goats


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 17, 2006)

I think you'd need to buy a goat farm. LMAO!!


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 17, 2006)

And just to keep this on topic, pic of a lavender i took at a friends place in England. These snakes are the most impressive snakes to see up close and you cant really say a picture has been fixed unless you saw the real animal:





Here are some pics of the snakes I used to breed. Its a normal retic and a tiger phase retic( and yes I am commiting keeper error no 1, handling animals in the vicinity of their natural prey. What an Idiot. Must have had sun stroke on the day!:




Saw one of my old ladies when I was home now and she was pushing 7 metres:




She was as thick as my waste and for you who know me, what a waste it is!!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 17, 2006)

That Python of your Lutzy, the green Olive, are you sure that wasnt taken using night vision? Looks very similar to a video that some ditzy hotel heiress released not that long ago? :wink:


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 17, 2006)

Retics are one of my fav snakes, and yes the lavs, albinos, tigers, super tigers, starbursts, hokey pokey etc are all interesting and show vivid markings, but they all come second to the natural form I think.


----------



## orsm (Mar 17, 2006)

Some humongous mothers there.. how the heck would you feed them!!!!


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

Carefully.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 17, 2006)

boa said:


> As I said if anything at all it might have been brightened up a little but that's all, you can see from the photo I posted that they really are purple. I must admit it doesn't look purple to me either, maybe it is our monitors :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, blame technology. nang nang nang nangnangnang nangnang. Squeal like a pig boy!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 17, 2006)

peterescue said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > As I said if anything at all it might have been brightened up a little but that's all, you can see from the photo I posted that they really are purple. I must admit it doesn't look purple to me either, maybe it is our monitors :lol:
> ...



Deliverence? If so, "you got a purty mouth, boy" :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2006)

http://www.thecreaturecompany.com/index.cfm?section=monster&id=29
nice retics here, check out the other pythons as well.eg burmese
The sulawesi retic lookslike the one for me


----------



## Retic (Mar 17, 2006)

That thing was growing at 12 inches a MONTH :shock:


----------

